# What counts as powerleveling?



## AF 802 (Jul 21, 2019)

I seem to get people who think saying anything about yourself, even things that won't get you doxed, is powerleveling. Can we get an official definition of powerleveling?


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jul 21, 2019)

Things about your personal life that are generally offtopic or reveal too much about you. Unless the topic involves to share personal experiences


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jul 21, 2019)

Your last post in Momokun thread is powerleveling. Absent some fuckup on your part, where you accidentally show your PII on a stream or a screenshot, doxing is like sudoku - knowing your exact age is valuable piece of information.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 21, 2019)

It's the difference between


> In my experience, alcohol withdrawal can give you shaky hands.


and


> So, when I was in my 12th rehab, my hands shook like crazy because I wasn't pounding down a box of wine every night anymore. I tries to drink the hand sanitizer they left unattended, but I got caught and chewed out.


Basically, whatever get's you a TMI rating.
Also depends on context. A thread about desserts could warrant you talking about grandma's strudel, but a thread about something else where someone says ‘strudel’ wouldn’t warrant a recipe.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 21, 2019)

There’s two categories of things you shouldn’t share: things that could be used to identify you, and things you don’t want the rest of us to make fun of.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 21, 2019)

TLDR its


> I have taken some major shits before but this is ridiculous...


vs


> Seven fortnights after my eleventeenth birthday celebrations I did in the county of essex shit out of my uncle-loosened turd-pipe a mahoggony tinged sulphur stench'd log so large and wretched it sprouted arms and began playing basketball while rapping about welfare


----------



## MG 620 (Jul 21, 2019)

Powerlevel: Last night I was at a fetish club for gender queer people and got raped by a fat guy named Paul while I was screaming "condom, condom!" to no avail.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 21, 2019)

definition: When u tell ppl what cards you have while playing Uno.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 21, 2019)

If you have to stop and think "is this powerleveling?", it's powerleveling.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 21, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Powerlevel: Last night I was at a fetish club for gender queer people and got raped by a fat guy named Paul while I was screaming "condom, condom!" to no avail.


I don’t recall giving you my name.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 21, 2019)

Also, stop worrying about what stickers are on your posts.  90% of the spergs here think "I live in a home with at least four walls and a roof" is power leveling.

If your post makes you look as much of or more of an autist as you truly are it's power leveling.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 21, 2019)

Admitting that you have an account on here on Facebook.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 21, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Also, stop worrying about what stickers are on your posts.  90% of the spergs here think "I live in a home with at least four walls and a roof" is power leveling.
> 
> If your post makes you look as much of or more of an autist as you truly are it's power leveling.



IKR? I get this shit all the time, but it's not like showing off my dragon penis tattoo is going to help identify me. It's like who doesn't have a dragon cock tattoo these days?


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 21, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Also, stop worrying about what stickers are on your posts.  90% of the spergs here think "I live in a home with at least four walls and a roof" is power leveling.
> 
> If your post makes you look as much of or more of an autist as you truly are it's power leveling.



I live in a dumpster behind a Wendy's and hog the wi-fi. I occasionally go inside to get a Baconator for free if I leave immediately to avoid stinking up the place.


----------



## dreamworks face (Jul 21, 2019)

Sharing an anecdote about yourself isn't necessarily power leveling... I'd say power-leveling can mean three things:

Unnecessary flexes (e.g "I have an IQ of 190 so that's how I know Chris chan is a retard") 
Too much information ("So one time I took a shit in this couple's bathroom when they hired me to have a threesome with them")
Revealing identifying information.
But you can  tell a story about yourself and have it not be powerleveling, and I would think posts are better with personal anecdotes than bland statements of fact with no support.


----------



## Clop (Jul 21, 2019)

Giving any shits about something as meaninglessly autistic as forum ratings should count.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 21, 2019)

Giving out intimate personal information that could come back to bite you in the ass. Common sense stuff like not revealing your real name, or the names of people you know, where you work, stuff you wouldn't want total strangers knowing about you. Don't be a deviant and start talking about your fetishes or kinks. No linking to your other social media accounts.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 21, 2019)

Taking advantage of NPC spawn points so you can swiftly kill (or "farm") them, netting you experience points at a rate more efficient than ordinary play.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 21, 2019)

Getting asshurt about powerlevel ratings exposes how much of a whiny pussy you are and counts as powerleveling


----------



## YW 525 (Jul 21, 2019)

Anything done in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber is absolutely powerleveling and I am thinking that I want to count any time spent on the Lookout as powerleveling as well.

Also if you are going to ask a weaker user to shoot you in the chest in hopes that a low level healer will revive you and increase your strength, you're poweleveling and that wasn't going to work anyway.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 21, 2019)

Clop said:


> Giving any shits about something as meaninglessly autistic as forum ratings should count.


Agree'd

Give her the D has always been a faggot though. So it makes sense.



Exceptional Mafioso said:


> Anything done in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber is absolutely powerleveling and I am thinking that I want to count any time spent on the Lookout as powerleveling as well.
> 
> Also if you are going to ask a weaker user to shoot you in the chest in hopes that a low level healer will revive you and increase your strength, you're poweleveling and that wasn't going to work anyway.




Stop giving away all my secrets, Kakarot!!!


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 21, 2019)

Ok what the fuck is going on? There is an actual page 2 with no posts...


----------



## Agoraphobic Bullshit (Jul 21, 2019)

Honestly, if you're worried about KiwiFarms ratings, I wouldn't post anything about yourself at all.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 21, 2019)

Traditionally it's admitting to things which are embarrassing to you and/or no one gives a shit about.  Saying you personally met a lolcow isn't powerleveling.  Neither is bringing up any relevant professional experience.  Revealing your true name or identifying information isn't powerleveling, just unwise.  However if you admit you shit yourself or write MLP fan fiction, that's powerleveling.

The term is actually older than the Farms.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 21, 2019)

revealing too much about yourself


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jul 21, 2019)

This is how you Powerlevel:


Spoiler











In all seriousness, Powerleveling happens when you reveal personal information about yourself that can be used to track you. For example, saying you're an American won't get you in much trouble; there's over 300 million of them. Saying "Oh I used to live in that town for a few years" is powerleveling, as it _significantly_ narrows down the number of people that need to be checked.
Here's Exhibit A on how to powerlevel. Watch it, and then never make a video or post anything like it ever if you don't want to powerlevel.


Spoiler


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 21, 2019)

Spoiler: Power level



IMO people who live like in the above video should be dragged out into the street and shot...


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm assuming you made this thread because you're butthurt that people rated you TMI/power level for this post:


Give Her The D said:


> I'm the same age as this chick and she really does look a lot older than that. I'm almost 24 and I look like a fucking 17 or 18 year old.
> 
> EDIT: How the fuck is that powerleveling? Powerleveling is shit that equals to obvious doxing.


It's because the posts above it said pretty much the same thing, but didn't talk about their age or how young they look.  Its unnecessary and comes across as "look at how much better i am then a lolcow!"  No1curr that you think you look underage.

Caring about ratings is gay.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 21, 2019)

Talking in details about your gross fetishes no one is interested in


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Jul 21, 2019)

A good way to work it out is consider everyone here is to ruin your life given the chance. Dont give them the chance. You shouldn't need a definition when it comes to your online footprint.


----------



## drain (Jul 21, 2019)

i will give my two cents....

not powerlevel: hey guys i worked in retail once and can confirm that (insert whatever shit) really happens!

powerlevel: so i was having sex with my gf/bf while wearing our fursuits and she/he farted so hard they defecated all over me and then i got up to clean myself but when i was out they found my lolicon stack of mangas and im so ashamed! glad i encountered this site because its literally the only place left on the internet where free speech is alive! also please subscribe to my youtube channel, my username is the same as my username here and


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 21, 2019)

Using psychic pokemon and hyperbeam glass cannons in Gen I


----------



## Lurker90 (Jul 21, 2019)

P O W E R L E V E L , when you show off your personal information off online for this forum, which can be used against, either you are an attention seeker, or it relates to the post in the discussion.


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 21, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> i will give my two cents....
> 
> not powerlevel: hey guys i worked in retail once and can confirm that (insert whatever shit) really happens!
> 
> powerlevel: so i was having sex with my gf/bf while wearing our fursuits and she/he farted so hard they defecated all over me and then i got up to clean myself but when i was out they found my lolicon stack of mangas and im so ashamed! glad i encountered this site because its literally the only place left on the internet where free speech is alive! also please subscribe to my youtube channel, my username is the same as my username here and


As a fellow human, dont powerlevel like this. 
As a member of the farms, do tell.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 21, 2019)

Don't worry about that goyim. Btw where you from?


----------



## drain (Jul 21, 2019)

betterbullocks said:


> As a fellow human, dont powerlevel like this.
> As a member of the farms, do tell.



i keep getting caught between not wanting to read more and wanting to read more so i can archive shit for a possible halal


----------



## Crichax (Jul 21, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> There’s two categories of things you shouldn’t share: things that could be used to identify you, and things you don’t want the rest of us to make fun of.



TBH, OP should know that revealing autistic details about yourself can be fun if you want and expect the people here to give you TMI and Dumb ratings. Worked for me.

But don't get too ridiculously specific revealing with details about your life. That stuff belongs in DeviantArt descriptions, not here.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 21, 2019)

Another aspect I've heard about powerleveling is that it can also draw discussion away from a thread topic and put the focus on the poster.

PowerLevel: (Cow) was put on a psych hold? I've been committed multiple times and that wasn't fun one bit.

Non-Powerlevel: (Cow) was put on a psych hold? That's not going to be fun, but their creepy conduct  brought it on themselves.

People really don't care about a fellow 'Farmer's private life, so its best to avoid sharing those details. As one of the "Hide your powerlevel" directives once stated (possibly paraphrased): Everyone's life story sucks and we don't care anyways.
[E: replace wrong word]


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 21, 2019)

Being a power bottom that can remain perfectly flat

Highly useful and sought after


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 22, 2019)

It's when a higher level character helps you to clear content of much higher level, giving you tons of experience and levelling you up really fast.

Kiwi farms strongly believes that it's important everyone learn to farm their own xp, so the practice is frowned upon. It comes from the site's roots as an EverQuest Fan site.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 22, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> It's when a higher level character helps you to clear content of much higher level, giving you tons of experience and levelling you up really fast.
> 
> Kiwi farms strongly believes that it's important everyone learn to farm their own xp, so the practice is frowned upon. It comes from the site's roots as an EverQuest Fan site.


Fuck that I just want to start doing Mythic BLC runs ASAP.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jul 22, 2019)

There should probably be a thread adding more terms to the glossary. It could really help newcomers that strive to become better posters around here.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 22, 2019)

You will also get a TMI sticker if you say things that show you think are better than a cow. For example “most people would find Chantel’s steak dinner to be a nice meal, sometimes more than they can eat” vs “omg, I am only 100 lbs and there is no way I could eat all that steak dinner and have two pieces of cake too. I don’t know how these fatties do it. “  

Or “ Amber  is 29 and looks 50.  I’m 29 and only look 15, because I’m not fat”. 

“Russ wants Taylor to suck me my penis, but the only penis Taylor would find worth sucking is my 9 incher. The Nevada whores actually pay me because I’m as hot as he is ugly.”

If you have to show you are better than a cow, you aren’t. We are all fucking autistic losers here. The word  “I” is always a warning. 

That said, some people take it too far. Others don’t take it far enough, depends on the thread. You can tell your entire life story in the Schofield thread, and in the Kailyn thread you can’t mention a color you like. So each thread has a culture. Lurk moar. 

Assuming this is serious, don’t worry too much about stickers. If you are buttmad over a ratings sticker, Kiwi Farms isn’t for you. They can be a good reminder that you are off-track though. 

Thank God there isn’t a TL:dr sticker or that’d be my number 1. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 22, 2019)

When I was much younger (11 or 12), Jimmy Savile and Jeffrey Epstein explained power-leveling to me like this: 'If you tell anyone about our unique genitals, we will rate you TMI and also murder you'


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 22, 2019)

powerleveling is only banned in threads, you can DM me your full legal name, birthday, and current address anytime you want and i won't tell anybody


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 22, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> powerleveling is only banned in threads, you can DM me your full legal name, birthday, and current address anytime you want and i won't tell anybody


But you'll still tell me the social security numbers you get, right? We had a deal!


----------



## Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc (Jul 23, 2019)

Just lie, all the time repeatedly and you'll probably be fine. 

Even about stuff that doesn't matter.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 24, 2019)

Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc said:


> Just lie, all the time repeatedly and you'll probably be fine.
> 
> Even about stuff that doesn't matter.


I actually half assedly did this when I first joined here. It was utterly pointless, people who know me in real life could spot me in an instant...


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 24, 2019)

Agoraphobic Bullshit said:


> Honestly, if you're worried about KiwiFarms ratings, I wouldn't post.


FTFY



Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc said:


> Just lie, all the time repeatedly and you'll probably be fine.
> 
> Even about stuff that doesn't matter.


Yeah, I heard this same thing from my WWII-vet uncle. Wise dude.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 24, 2019)

People seem to only use the Powerleveling option when it's specifically something revealing that they don't agree with or dislike. I've personally had several posts wherein I powerleveled and no one cared because what I said was generally inoffensive to their personal sensibilities. However when I say something about myself that might not mesh with someone else's moral faggotry I'm suddenly drowning in TMI ratings. It's not a big deal in my opinion, it's just slightly annoying and a bit hypocritical.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 24, 2019)

I've noticed the overwhelming majority of the time when I tell an outrageous lie about myself as a joke I'll get powerlevel stamps, so I use it exclusively on posts that aren't actually powerlevels now.


----------



## Spunt (Jul 24, 2019)

People think weird things are powerleveling here. I've seen people given PL stickers just for saying what country they live in, or which way they voted. Dude, unless you live in the Vatican or you voted for yourself, that's not going to help anyone dox you.

I always assume that everyone is lying all the time anyway. I certainly am.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 24, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> People seem to only use the Powerleveling option when it's specifically something revealing that they don't agree with or dislike. I've personally had several posts wherein I powerleveled and no one cared because what I said was generally inoffensive to their personal sensibilities. However when I say something about myself that might not mesh with someone else's moral faggotry I'm suddenly drowning in TMI ratings. It's not a big deal in my opinion, it's just slightly annoying and a bit hypocritical.


I admit I mostly just use it to piss you off.


----------



## SJ 485 (Jul 24, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> However when I say something about myself that might not mesh with someone else's moral faggotry I'm suddenly drowning in TMI ratings. It's not a big deal in my opinion, it's just slightly annoying and a bit hypocritical.


Revealing specific and unusual details about yourself is the definition of powerlevelling you faggot, nobody cares if you enjoy kayaking in your spare time or something, it's not hypocritical, it's very straightforward.

Also stop taking stickers so seriously lol


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 24, 2019)

Spunt said:


> People think weird things are powerleveling here. I've seen people given PL stickers just for saying what country they live in, or which way they voted. Dude, unless you live in the Vatican or you voted for yourself, that's not going to help anyone dox you.
> 
> I always assume that everyone is lying all the time anyway. I certainly am.


This exactly. It's just obnoxious sometimes. I know that I'm powerleveling you don't need to tell me. I get enough notifications about dumb shit as it is.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 24, 2019)

doxing your poop dealer


----------



## Shitmonger (Jul 25, 2019)

Also the Beauty Parlor, tumblr, and Amber Reid forums are full of dumb cunts autists that have no idea how to use the ratings because they never leave those areas.  They tend to abuse the powerlevel rating constantly for some reason.  Dynastia needs to be freed so he can make friends with them.  It'll be like a cultural experience.



TendieMan said:


> doxing your poop dealer



we had a deal


----------



## SchlauFuchs (Aug 17, 2019)

Revealing irrelevant personal information that could make you a target for ridicule on the site yourself because you got too caught up in bragging for validation.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 17, 2019)

If the information you posted can't be used to identify you, it literally doesn't matter.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't even care if I reveal too much info, I could always use more friends

to rape


----------



## $MY_COCK (Aug 18, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I don't even care if I reveal too much info, I could always use more friends
> 
> to rape


Tell me more. You little whore.


----------



## Aria (Oct 24, 2019)

Revealing emmbarasing details about yourself.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 24, 2019)

Kill all whales said:


> Revealing emmbarasing details about yourself.


Like thinking Griffith did nothing wrong? That's pretty bad, bro.
You're right though


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 2, 2019)

Shitmonger said:


> Also the Beauty Parlor, tumblr, and Amber Reid forums are full of dumb cunts autists that have no idea how to use the ratings because they never leave those areas.  They tend to abuse the powerlevel rating constantly for some reason.  Dynastia needs to be freed so he can make friends with them.  It'll be like a cultural experience.
> 
> 
> 
> we had a deal


In general this site is more of a confederation of many autonomous communities than one big united community.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Nov 2, 2019)

We should have a confession subforum just to farm information from people. The whole culture of this site is to discuss the most intimate details about people, so why ought it come from somebody else? It's not like some autist can't just make an anonymous account and manipulate members into thinking that they're not the one they're exposing. The only thing I could think of going wrong is that it might raise Kiwifarms maintenance costs and that it may be used for clout. But for that, this site would be more entertaining. It's boring only having like 5 cows that actively get milked when there are at least 5000 crazy online people in the world. It's also a productive symbiotic relationship. Kiwis get the luls, autists that have their minds set on not going to therapy get bootleg counseling that can be arguably effective. We need a KiwiFarms asylumgate. #kiwifarmsforall who's with me?


----------



## Aria (Nov 2, 2019)

No Exit said:


> Like thinking Griffith did nothing wrong? That's pretty bad, bro.
> You're right though


to be fair he worked really worked hard for it.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 16, 2021)

I poop too much.


----------

